# Stocking a 30-35g tall bowfront w/ fish



## JJ77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new to the community and this wonderful marine hobby. However, I have been in freshwater aquariums for a good 6-8 years now.

My question is, 

What fish can be capable for a 30-35g living environment? The set up I want to go with is about 20lbs of live rock, live sand of course (or crushed coral), and 3-5 fish, 3-5 small crab, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

JJ77 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the community and this wonderful marine hobby. However, I have been in freshwater aquariums for a good 6-8 years now.
> 
> My question is,
> 
> ...


 Nano Fish
Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## JJ77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nano Fish
> Beginner Fish: Tropical Fish for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums



Thank you again reef. I decided to post this in here if no one saw it in the other thread, sorry for the double post!


----------

